# Java Mysql verbinden



## Mungo1981 (28. Feb 2014)

Ich bin noch sehr unerfahren was das Programmieren unter Java betrift
Ich möchte gerne eine MySQL Datenbank unter Java ansprechen
Das ganze soll unter Ubuntu 13.04 erfolgen.
Dazu soll folgender Code verwendet werden.

```
package DerTest;

import java.sql.*; 

public class Test {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {

	          String url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/";
	          String dbName = "demo";
	          String driver = "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver";
	          String userName = "root";
	          String password = "ThomasMungo";
	          try {
	          Class.forName(driver).newInstance();
	          Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection(url+dbName,userName,password);
	           
	          conn.close();
	          } catch (Exception e) {
	          e.printStackTrace();
	          }
	          }
 
	}
```

bitte kann mir jemand weiter helfen. Vielleicht ist auch die Url falsch, ich bin nicht so schlau.


----------



## Mungo1981 (28. Feb 2014)

Bin gerade etwas schlauer geworden.
Scheinbar ist der DatenBankTreiber nicht richtig installiert.
Nur doof das ich Ubuntu benutze, denn alle Anweisungen zu dem Thema sind für Windows. ???:L
Kann mir da jemand helfen, also:
1. Was genau soll gedownload werden.
2. Wo soll es gespeichert werden.
und evt.
3. Wie binde ich es richtig ein
:shock:

Mungo1981


----------



## Mungo1981 (28. Feb 2014)

Hallo und schon der Vorführ Effekt:
Man muss natürlich:
1. Unter Projekt>>Properties>>Java Build Path
1. a) die Datei "mysql_connector_java.jar" von "usr/share/java" einbinden
Und dann folgendes Probieren

```
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.*;
 
class Zuzu {
 
    private static final String url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost";
 
    private static final String user = "root";
 
    private static final String password = "ThomasMungo";
 
    public static void main(String args[]) {
        try {
            Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(url, user, password);
            Statement st = (Statement) con.createStatement();
            st.executeUpdate("CREATE DATABASE T");
            System.out.println("Success");
 
        } catch (Exception e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
}
```

es läuft wirklich

Dank an alle
Mungo1981


----------



## JavaMeister (28. Feb 2014)

Vielleicht mal ein blog aufmachen?


----------

